# FYI TWC is no longer....



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

For those of you who have shopped at TWC (the woodworkers choice) either at shows or on the net..... When I went to the site this morning the following was posted:


* "TWC is closing the doors: *​ 

 The TWC customer service phone lines will be open until *June 17th, 2005* to handle any potential issues. Call * 1-800-892-4866*​ 
 Many of you have nearly 15 years of successful dealings with TWC at both
woodworking and other shows...others have experienced the same for over six years on the web...while some have shared with us for a shorter time.

However long we've had the pleasure to serve you, you have all made this a great experience for everyone at TWC. Hopefully you will remember us with the same fondness with which we will recall you.​ Again, thank you.

Glen Moon & Family, Mr. Woodchip, 
the show staff, and everyone at West Jefferson."
​


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Oh yes.... the info pages are still online so if you want the picture frame or molding sketches you might want to go and visit and then print them for your files as I don't know how much longer the site will be up.

Ed


----------

